

Amazon VPC - Far More Than Everywhere - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/08/amazon-vpc-far-more-than-everywhere.html

======
lgbr
But when will they support micro instances inside of a VPC? This is the one
feature I need before I can use VPC.

In fact, the main appeal of VPC is that it makes it a lot easier to manage
hordes of micro instances.

